# Fish cleaning table



## dsatter

Can you guys post pictures of your fish cleaning tables you can post? i know there has been some old threads on this but my search is not:cop: working.


----------



## acoastalbender

...table pic with louvers to block out afternoon sun...2nd pic foot valve for over head swing arm (everyone who has used it says they got to get one)...3rd pic is a piece of clear plastic just off the edge of the table to prevent hosing off fish guts into the boat there in the sling.......don't pay attention to the date stamp, it's wrong by 8 years!


----------



## jm423

Nice, looks really efficient. What is the material in the laminated work surface?


----------



## acoastalbender

It's actually butcher block. I'm going to replace it with my own built butcher block soon as this one was meant for indoor use (it was a freebie) and is not holding up too well. I put mineral oil on it and that helps. I didn't want to go stainless or granite or pressure treated...


.


----------



## dsatter

*thanks*



acoastalbender said:


> ...table pic with louvers to block out afternoon sun...2nd pic foot valve for over head swing arm (everyone who has used it says they got to get one)...3rd pic is a piece of clear plastic just off the edge of the table to prevent hosing off fish guts into the boat there in the sling.......don't pay attention to the date stamp, it's wrong by 8 years!


looks real nice, thanks!


----------



## Blast-n-cast

Nice. Where did the foot operated valve come from?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

looks great , i know a few folks that have the pull down hose like they use in commercial kitchen for dish washing, it has a squeeze handle shower type head

stainless is terrible , fish and filets slide all over the place

mine is pressure treated and 8' long, 1st board is a 2X12, fish aren't on there long enough to matter and usually the skin side down anyway.

i put 2 outdoor faucets w 3' garden hoses on the backboard, that way 2 people can clean and control their own water.

It is really high too, I hate to bend over and clean fish

also have an outdoor shower head above everything, really feels great after a long day offshore.


----------



## Hooked

Blast-n-cast said:


> Nice. Where did the foot operated valve come from?


I was curious also. Found this online which appears to be the model he used. They have a combo set with the faucet also.
http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/T_S_Brass_B_0507_p/ts-b-0507.htm


----------



## acoastalbender

hooked said:


> i was curious also. Found this online which appears to be the model he used. They have a combo set with the faucet also.
> http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/t_s_brass_b_0507_p/ts-b-0507.htm


winner!!!...:d

.


----------



## homer.sparks

acoastalbender said:


> ...table pic with louvers to block out afternoon sun...2nd pic foot valve for over head swing arm (everyone who has used it says they got to get one)...3rd pic is a piece of clear plastic just off the edge of the table to prevent hosing off fish guts into the boat there in the sling.......don't pay attention to the date stamp, it's wrong by 8 years!


Cool Setup you got there acoastalbender! Thanks for sharing your photos as well. :spineyes:

Bass Fishing in Texas


----------



## HoustoneD

I am beginning the planning on mine as well. There are so many directions you can take this project, it gets a bit overwhelming.

I am wondering about height. i stand about 5'7, and like many other HATE bending over for long periods of time to clean fish. I'd much rather have them splashing up under my chin than to get a sore back. just wondering what heights others have built theirs to, and if it is comfortable.

Here are some other ideas I've been tossing around::question:

Spray bar in the back
Cup holders
rod holder?
grooves on sides to hold rod n reel for cleaning purposes
LED Track lighting?
use tail clip, or just go with the trusty nail/screwdriver through the eyehole?
knife holder
countersunk whetstone

any comments or additions welcome!


----------



## 032490

The fish cleaning table I have at the house is made of a 6' vanity top (cultured marble) that someone was pitching. Works great, I bought a facet with a spray nozzle for the sink and I have 2' on either side for cleaning.
Ken


----------



## Profish00

http://www.fishcleaningtable.com/


----------



## EndTuition

The only requirement of a great fish cleaning table is that it be wide enough for two people at the same time.


----------



## acoastalbender

EndTuition said:


> The only requirement of a great fish cleaning table is that it be wide enough for two people at the same time.


Agree most important, but not only....height is just as critical to the backs of those two people...:wink:

.


----------



## zrexpilot




----------



## troutklr

Not just a fish cleaning station, but does serve the purpose


----------

